# How they got out of traffic tickets



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

AOL users explain how they get out of traffic tickets 

http://www.cnn.com/2007/LIVING/wayoflife/10/10/aa.traffic.tix/index.html


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Being honest seems to pay off.

Of course, I am the guy that got a ticket in his own driveway.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

You get the respect you show. Be honest and polite, you'll usually drive away with a reduced ticket. State police here in NY (where, coincidentally i'm a dispatcher) cannot reduce tickets in court anymore, it's up to the DA, so it's imperative that you start the whole process with a good attitude. 

One of my local patrols was at a rural intersection in my county, and clocked a porche going 92mph ( i don't know what the limit was there, probably 55 or 45 ). He started to pursue in our little impalas with the 3.8l engine. The porche saw my deputy and pulled right over. Knowing that the porche could have smoked our cars and was very polite with the deputy, he let him go. If he either A) hadn't stopped or B) was a jerk, he'd probably not have a license anymore.


----------

